# X3 xDrive28d



## DieselBos (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok so here's the dilemma:

My wife and I live in Boston and only have the need for one car, so it needs to be practical enough for anything. We currently have a VW JSW TDI, which has been great but getting tired of shifting the 6MT as I commute every day to work. Must-haves are AWD, great mpg (diesel) -- over 40mpg highway, and very fun to drive. As of two days ago, the only vehicle on the market that met my needs was the F31 328d wagon. Now that the F25 X3 LCI 28d was introduced yesterday, there appears to be a new option. 

- I currently have an F31 328d xDrive on order in a configuration I'm very excited about, lots of doo dads, etc. Priced out to $58k MSRP. 
- With the new X3 and the pricing communicated in the press release, it appears I would be able to probably get a loaded version approx. for same price as 328d wagon.

What should I do?

Pros of X3 LCI:
- LED headlights - I've wanted these
- a few inches more room in every direction (is this true from someone who's had or driven both?)
- my wife gets the 'up-high' feel while driving
- I do kind of like the xLine trims (new pics with the orange contrasting stitching are attractive to me)

Cons:
- same engine, heavier car with more drag = slower, less fun to drive, lower mpgs (anyone care to estimate the EPA figures? assuming hwy MPG will be ~36-38? MB GLK 250 is 33 hwy, which isn't great in my mind given interior no larger than F31)
- handling will be worse given higher center of gravity - again, anyone with a F25 able to compare it to the F31?

So - what should I do? Keep same car I have on order or order a new X3? Any significant pros / cons I'm missing? :dunno::dunno:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello! Another user from Boston! I'm also a former JSW TDI owner too!

Keep the 328xD SW order. Between the two, it's a superior car. There have been reports of F30d owners getting 40+ mpg on the highway, it's not happening on the X3. My brother has a GLK250 and he gets ~33mpg when he's going 65 on cruise control. That doesn't fly on the highways around here. I don't expect the X3 to do any better. Probably worse because the GLK is more powerful and a smaller car. Also if fun-to-drive is really important, the F31 will drive circles around the equivalent X3. Lower center of gravity, traditional car dynamics, etc. If this car was out when I bought my X5d, I would be owning a 328xD M Sport SW.

And above all, I'm not sure if you are considering leasing or buying, but there's a good chance that the 328xD will be worth more around trade-in time. They are very rare. I have yet to see another 328xD SW around here. X3s are dime a dozen around here.

Also another thing to note is the order timeline. You already have an order spot right now. Going by the delays of the F15 X5d, you probably won't be seeing the X3d in your hands for a long time. They almost always launch the petrol models first and do a delayed launch on the diesel. 

However, in a seriousness, you can't go wrong with any of them. I would also take a serious look at the MB GLK250. There are great deal to be had on them. It will be thousands less than the equivalent X3. Also Audi Q5 TDI is a superior choice to the X3, but it is expensive and has a larger 3.0TDI.


----------



## ewsr (Feb 17, 2013)

I think the other advantage of the X3 would be off road capability (if this matters to you) and less likelihood of tire and wheel damage due to potholes and general northeast road conditions.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DieselBos (Jan 27, 2014)

ewsr said:


> I think the other advantage of the X3 would be off road capability (if this matters to you) and less likelihood of tire and wheel damage due to potholes and general northeast road conditions.


I hear you on the 'general northeast road conditions' -- I am hoping that the DHP on my F31 set in 'comfort' around the city will help with that. We do hit some dirt roads up in VT and Maine while we're hiking or skiing, but never anything more than that...


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

It might be easier to put a hitch on or tow with the X3


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 19, 2006)

I've got an F31 328d wagon. I looked at the X3 as well. I found the wagon to drive exactly like the sedan, i.e., fantastically well. I'm getting about 45 mpg highway driving at 75 mph. Everything about the wagon has been stellar. I personally prefer the lower center of gravity and the associated crisp handling. If you've not seen one in person, they look really, really good. I'm told resale on the wagons is stellar. Dealers can't keep them in stock, they sell everyone they get. My dealer can't get allocations, and the wagons go for MSRP here in New Mexico. Your choice, but I'd recommend sticking with the F31. Perhaps the most versatile vehicle I've owned.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice looking car. I always liked the European wagons a lot. But even the old Mercury Sable wagon looked better than the sedan. In a way I'm glad for America's love affair with the SUV (other than when I'm behind one and can't see the upcoming traffic in front of him; I wonder if they have more or less rear-end collisions for that reason?). Because that way the wagon will stay more unique like the diesel is. For me that's part of the appeal.

Great looking car! Oh, I already said that. 

Are you coming to the 4 Corners BMW gathering the first weekend of August this year? In Pagosa Springs, CO.


----------



## ewsr (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't know if your previous cars have had low profile tires, but I suggest you review threads about tires and wheels and whether to buy insurance from BMW. Friends with X3s have never had a problem while the opposite is true in my experience for me and many 328 owners--at least in the northeast. If you stick with the 328d plan to budget for this.

Sent from my iPhone

Begin forwarded message:

From: [email protected]
Date: February 6, 2014 at 9:12:34 AM EST
To: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
Subject: "... tea party" - draft response

Hi Crayton, Judy, and Richard,

Here is a draft of what I may write on the list-serve in response to Doug's "Penny and her tea party" remark. I don't think I need to go into detail about the ACPEinc standards. Merle didn't quote them accurately, but I won't correct her. I'll just give the web link. What are your thoughts? Thanks. Penny

DRAFT
A premise worth upholding is that the NPAP Board functions in a democratic system where decisions are carried out by majority vote or consensus and many viewpoints can be considered simultaneously. To get an overview of events, NAAP was invited to present to the Board, in the Fall of 2012, information about ABAP's accreditation process. Subsequently, the NPAP Board invited the Accreditation Council for Psychoanalytic Education (ACPEinc) to present to the NPAP Board, in January 2013, its criteria for application*. This gave both groups a chance to present to the Board. It's possible for two organizations to co-exist. Two NPAP Board members are currently involved in filling out the application for accreditation with ABAP.

In respect to professional relationships with colleagues, The NPAP Institute Code of Ethics states that "members and MITs are expected to act with integrity in regard to colleagues and members of other professions&#8230;" Too often this is ignored and may have serious consequences on many levels, especially at a time when psychoanalysis is under attack.

* For the standards of the ACPEinc, go to https://www.acpeinc.org/resources/archive/acpeinc_standards_approved_20101116.pdf ortheast. At the least replacement expenses

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 19, 2006)

335dFan said:


> Are you coming to the 4 Corners BMW gathering the first weekend of August this year? In Pagosa Springs, CO.


(OP, forgive the short threadjack)

I'm pretty close to Pagosa. Where can I find details? The Mrs. and I always enjoy a drive up to Colorado in the summer.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

DieselBos said:


> ...(anyone care to estimate the EPA figures? assuming hwy MPG will be ~36-38? MB GLK 250 is 33 hwy, which isn't great in my mind given interior no larger than F31)...


In the NEDC (official European test driving cycle), the X3 xDrive20d (functional equivalent of the U.S.-spec X3 xDrive28d?) officially receives 5.4 l/100 km (urban)/4.8 l/100 km (extra-urban)/5.0 l/100 km (combined) fuel consumption ratings, while the MB GLK250 BlueTec officially receives 7.0 l/100 km (urban)/5.5 l/100 km (extra-urban)/6.1 l/100 km (combined) ratings. So the X3 28d should beat the GLK250 BlueTec in fuel mileage if the relative differences carry over into the U.S. 5-cycle fuel mileage values.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

The X3 will have the 8 Speed whereas the Benz does not


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

ewsr said:


> Don't know if your previous cars have had low profile tires, but I suggest you review threads about tires and wheels and whether to buy insurance from BMW. Friends with X3s have never had a problem while the opposite is true in my experience for me and many 328 owners--at least in the northeast. If you stick with the 328d plan to budget for this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> ...


Penny is none-the-pleased! WTH?


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

It seems like you'd be giving up more than you'd be getting by changing course. Both are generous with passenger space, the X3 only a bit moreso. It really will depend on how much value you place on the lights and the trim. I'd trust the first instinct. I drove the pre-LCI X3 in anticipation of a diesel engine. I wanted to like it, and I did. I just didn't like it as much as the more-versatile F31.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Part of the American love affair with the SUV/SAV is their higher driving position, and the ability to "see over" the traffic (to greater or lesser degree -- depending on what is in front of you). While the X3 does not give you the same height as the X5 (or Yukon, Tahoe, etc.) it is higher than the Sportwagen/Avant/F31 types. The X3 body shape also allows the carrying of some larger items obviously. Three "wagons" that give virtually the same driving height as the X3, but don't have the "top heavy" look are the Outback, XC70 and Allroad.:angel:


----------



## DieselBos (Jan 27, 2014)

hansluc said:


> It seems like you'd be giving up more than you'd be getting by changing course. Both are generous with passenger space, the X3 only a bit moreso. It really will depend on how much value you place on the lights and the trim. I'd trust the first instinct. I drove the pre-LCI X3 in anticipation of a diesel engine. I wanted to like it, and I did. I just didn't like it as much as the more-versatile F31.


I went to the dealer the other day in order to try a pre-LCI X3, a bit worried that I might like it. Took a 28i out for a bit, and while I enjoyed it on the limited driving I was able to do, and it was DEFINITELY roomier (much more headroom, rear seat room and headroom, and overall feeling of spaciousness), I think I actually prefer the cozy / sporty seating position of the F31. I think you can't go wrong with either vehicle, but the F31 feels a little more 'special'. Not sure how to articulate it... and while the 28i is fast, the 28d is much preferable to my driving style (though that may be a function of being used to JSW).

And to confirm, if I have DHP on a F31 Luxury Line like I ordered, that will be same suspension as an F31 M-Sport with DHP, right?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

DieselBos said:


> And to confirm, if I have DHP on a F31 Luxury Line like I ordered, that will be same suspension as an F31 M-Sport with DHP, right?


You should ask this one in F3x section. Majority of owners here are E90 or E70 owners. 
Suspension will help but still your car will be very prone to pothole explosions. I live in boston suburbs and in 4 yrs i have had 4 tire bubbles and 2 rim bends. If possible get smaller wheels or Tire wheel insurance.


----------



## DieselBos (Jan 27, 2014)

UncleJ said:


> P Three "wagons" that give virtually the same driving height as the X3, but don't have the "top heavy" look are the Outback, XC70 and Allroad.:angel:


That's the problem right there -- those are all decent vehicles, perhaps not very engaging to drive, but good room, comfortable ride, goes where you point it, AWD, some nice options (except Outback which has helter skelter interior)... but NONE can muster even 30mpg on the highway. 328d is really the only option anyone can realistically consider if mpg is a criterion

Does raising a car by an inch or two have a huge negative impact on mpg? X3 28d will probably come in under 35mpg highway with same engine that gets the 328d xDrive to 43 mpg... :dunno:


----------



## fastm3 (Sep 1, 2006)

DieselBos said:


> X3 28d will probably come in under 35mpg highway with same engine that gets the 328d xDrive to 43 mpg... :dunno:


I very much doubt that. Consider the EPA mileage difference for the 2014 328 and X3, with the same gasoline engine:

2014 328i xDrive

City: 22
Highway: 33
Combined: 26

2014 X3 xDrive28i

City: 21
Highway: 28
Combined: 24

In the city the mileage difference is fairly negligible. On the highway, where aerodynamic differences become more apparent/meaningful, the mileage difference is 5 mpg.

Considering that the EPA mileage for the 2014 328d xDrive is:

City: 31
Highway: 43
Combined: 35

I would expect X3 xDrive28d mileage to come in around:

City: 30
Highway: 38
Combined: 33


----------

